# Laying eggs but not hatching



## Ray79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello all, how are you doing? I have two cockatiels, that have bonded and started laying eggs. In the first clutch they had 5 eggs, laid ulternativley but without hatching. They sat on the eggs as of day 4. After unsuccessful hatching, i removed the eggs and they laid 7 eggs the next time. This time his sat on them as of day one. But still not hatching. I give them food, vitamins, seens, cutrlebone , everything they need. I do not know what to do next. What do you advice me to do? This is their first tieme laying eggs. Is there anything i can do to help them? Is it normal or are they always going to have infertile eggs? I have attached few photos of the eggs as well after 21 days from the first one laid. Thank you all


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Are you sure that they are a male and female, or is it possible that they're two females? You have a pearl pied and a lutino, so we can't tell just by looking at them. If you see them mating frequently before they start laying eggs, they're probably a true pair.

The first egg picture looks very red. Could you see blood vessels inside the egg, or is this color just caused by the lighting? If there were blood vessels in the egg it was definitely fertile. But if the egg died prior to hatch time, the parents might not be keeping it warm enough. If something frightens them off the nest during the night they won't go back inside until they have enough light to see that it's safe. The eggs might be unattended for several hours, and can get chilled and die.

If a fertile egg starts to hatch but never completes the process, it might be a problem with low humidity.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Are you sure that they are mating and getting it right?


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Another issue could be that the male isn’t fertile. I had a pair and the female produced clear eggs every time I put it down to the male being old as I didn’t know his actual age. If a female isn’t fertile she doesn’t lay eggs if a male isn’t fertile he does the deed but can’t produce


----------



## Ray79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello guys, I know they are mating for sure but whether or not mating properly is the golden question😞 i took away the nest and everything and they started mating again anyways. After 2 weeks without the nest i came home to an egg at the bottom of the cage. I put the nest back and waiting to see what will happen. What can i do about the egg on the bottom of the cage? So if they do not hacth for the third time i can assume that my male is infertile?! Or do i give them another try after?! If my male is infertile, can i get her another male?! How do you guys advise me to proceed? Thank you so much for all tve help


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

You could put the nest back in and place the new egg inside the nest and see if they are interested. First-time parents often have problems with eggs, it might not have anything to do with fertility but rather inexperience.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Another thing that may make eggs infertile is second generation inbreeding-like if brother and sister produce a clutch and then chicks from that clutch mate each other.. out of 20 eggs 1 if any would be fertile. So if birds are closely related that may be the culprit.
After 5 days of incubation use just small narrow keychain flash light,not the thing pictured above..if you dont see any veins..then hen would probably do better with different cock and perhaps he too will do better with other hen


----------



## Preety (May 8, 2021)

Hi all..I am facing same problem..my cockatiels laid eggs 30 days ago but they still haven’t hatched there are around 14 eggs in their nest..what should i do..


----------

